# Rollerteam T-Line paint code.



## greens_peace (Oct 20, 2012)

Any one out there help me with a paint code for a 2012/13 Rollerteam T-line Fiat Ducato cab paint code?

I have a spot of bother and need to get my bumper re-sprayed on a Rollerteam Auto-Roller 746. In the brochure it is described as Iron Grey.

Now I know, again according to the brochure, that the T-line has a Iron Grey Cab and Iron Grey Mouldings, so my thinking is if I get the code from the T-Line Ducato Cab it should be a good match for the Auto Roller mouldings. That's is always assuming the two Iron Greys on the T-Line match anyway. 

Anyone got any help advice views on this? :?: 

Ta


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Go to a local paint factors brown brothers Jawel etc they have spectrum charts and will match your paint up if the codes no help,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most decent bodyshops have a little gizmo that will tell them exactly how to match the paint (same as B&Q use to match paint to a colour sample) 

Also under the bonnet there is usually a small plate which has the paint code listed on it. Either way it shouldn't prove any problem to get it matched.


----------



## greens_peace (Oct 20, 2012)

I should have explained, I don't live on the mainland, and the local body shops don't always have all the facilities. My man has said he could try and match the colour, but there is a potential for not quite getting it right, naturally he only wants to make one mix up otherwise it will get costly. This is why I am asking for the paint code off a T-Line Cab code.


----------

